# Anyone Else Having Issues Trying to Change Your Password?



## ostrichsak (Sep 8, 2014)

When I try to change my password I get an error message that says 'You entered your original password wrong' which isn't the case.  I double and triple checked and the password I'm entering is correct.  My only suspicion is that the requirements for new password are such that maybe I'm trying to enter a character or something that isn't allowed but rather than give me that message it defaults to this one.  I don't know.  Either way it's kind of annoying.  I didn't see a subsection for discussion site issues so this seems to be the best location for a thread like this. 

Anyone else experience any issues with changing your password or can you tell me what guidelines are required for passwords for this forum?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sargentbilko (Jul 13, 2015)

this really seems to be a krappy forum site , and im having the same problems.


----------



## sargentbilko (Jul 13, 2015)

although it said that password was wrong/not gona werk/ whatever alse, it did work, and im replying toyou


----------

